

Keynes vs Hayek, as explained in rap video form - waterlesscloud
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0nERTFo-Sk

======
TrevorBurnham
It's a terrifically fun video, no question about it. If you're curious about
the story behind it, NPR's Planet Money did an episode on it:

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2010/01/podcast_yo_planet_mon...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2010/01/podcast_yo_planet_money_raps.html)

